# فيروسات الحياة الزوجية



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*فيروسات الحياة الزوجية




( أسبابها والقضاء عليها )


الحياة الزوجية معرضه للإصابة بفيروسات ...
نعم هي عرضه لذلك واليك قائمه بالفيروسات وطريقه التخلص منها

الفيروس الأول : الغيرة

تصنيفه : فتاك
أسبابه : الرغبة بالامتلاك 
         الشك بالشريك الآخر 
         الافتقاد إلى الصراحة 
طريقة العلاج : احترام حرية وخصوصية الشريك الآخر
                الصراحة التامة والمناقشة الهادئة والموضوعية
                الابتعاد عن الاختلاط قدر الامكان

الفيروس الثانى : الكذب

 تصنيفه : قاتل
أسبابه : الخوف
         التقصير
         الهروب وعدم المواجهة
طريقة العلاج : تجاوز الأخطاء البسيطة للشريكين
                معرفه الواجبات والمسؤوليات لكليهما
               الاعتراف بالأخطاء ببساطة حين حدوثها

الفيروس الثالث : العنف

 تصنيفه : خطير جداً
أسبابه : العناد والتحدي والجدال الاستفزازي
         ضعف الشريك الآخر وعدم التكافؤ
          بعض الفيروسات في هذا الموضوع
طريقة العلاج : الصبر ... المسايرة ... التسامح ... القناعة
                العطف والحميمة في العلاقة الزوجية
                الصدق والصراحة في كل الأحوال

الفيروس الرابع : تدخل الأهل 

تصنيفه : خطير جداً
أسبابه : تسرب المشاكل الشخصية خارج المنزل
         كثره الزيارات للأهل واطلاعهم على تفاصيل خاصة وبدون مبرر
طريقة العلاج : المحافظة على سريه وخصوصية العلاقة الزوجية والاعتدال في الزيارات 
                والاهتمام في شوؤن المنزل والعائلة أولاً

الفيروس الخامس : الأنانية 

تصنيفه : خطير
أسبابه : حب الذات
        عدم الشعور بالمسؤولية
طريقة العلاج : احترام حاجات ورغبات الطرف الآخر
                المشاركة بين الطرفين في السراء والضراء

الفيروس السادس : البخل 

تصنيفه : خطير
أسبابه : طبع سيء وصفة منفِّرة
طريقة العلاج : الحمد والشكر على عطاء الله والتمتع بالرزق الحلال واليقين بأن الموت قريب دائماً

الفيروس السابع : الملل

 تصنيفه : خطير
أسبابه : روتين الحياة
         الافتقار إلى التجديد في الأمور اليومية
         الفراغ
طريقة العلاج : السعي إلى التجديد حتى في أبسط الأمور
                 قليل من التغيير وخلع ثوب المثالية قد يفيد
                 ملء الفراغ بأشياء مفيدة وأفكار متجددة

الفيروس الثامن : الكسل 

تصنيفه : خطير
أسبابه : منشأ ذاتي
         الاتـكــالية
طريقة العلاج : تنظيم الحياة اليومية
                الاعتماد على الذات قدر الامكان الإحساس بالمسؤولية


واخيرا
ارجو أن تكون مناعتكم قويه من كل هذه الفيروسات
المسيح يقويكم ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

*الفيروس الاول :الرجل 
الفيروس التانى :الرجل 
الفيروس التالت :الرجل 
الفيروس ال15 :الرجل 

هو الجواز نفسه فيروس هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أبريل 2011)

تسلم دايما ياكوكو وعلى فكره انا رايى زى نانسى متفقه معاها جدا


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> تسلم دايما ياكوكو وعلى فكره انا رايى زى نانسى متفقه معاها جدا



*اهلا ياقمر عضوة جديدة انضمت للجمعية بتاعتى ياجماعة 
ادى الاجيال الجديدة من البنات الواعيات ههههههههههههه
كل يوم بتنضم بناتيت قمرات جديدة زى العسل 
منورة ياكوكى 
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى لذوقك يانانسى انتى اللى كلامك جميل زيك وانا معاكى فى رايك احسن حاجه فى الدنيا دى العنوسه ههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> ميرسى لذوقك يانانسى انتى اللى كلامك جميل زيك وانا معاكى فى رايك احسن حاجه فى الدنيا دى العنوسه ههههههههههه



*ميرسى ياقمر ,انتى كده تعجبينى,فينك يا انجى تشوفى الاجيال الجديدة 
بس اول درس هعلهمولك فى الجمعية ,ان مفيش حاجة اسمها عنوسة 
الجواز اختيار ارادى حر ,لفظ عنوسة ده طلعوه واخترعوه شوية من الرجالة المتحجرين الخارجين من كهوف تورا بورا ودول احنا ملناش دعوة بيهم لانه ثبت انهم من اكلى لحوم البشر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*هش يابت انتي وهي من هنا
ومش تمشي ورا نوسه يا كرستينا
البت دي عندها عقده اسمها الرجاله
ربنا يشفيكم ويكملكم بعقلكم يابنات​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أبريل 2011)

يعنى انت شايف ياكوكو انى ممشيش ورا كلام ننوسه حبيبتى انتوا كدا حيرتونى اسمع كلام مين فيكم انت ياكوكو ولا نانسى بس انا حاسه العنوسه افضل قرار


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*امشي ورايا وانتي تكسبي
لو مشيتي ورا نووسه هتتعقدي زيها
اديكي شايفها اهيه بتطلع عقدها علينا
ادعي معايا ان ربنا يشفيها :94:​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أبريل 2011)

امين يارب اشفى نانسى من عقدها ايه رايك فيا دلوقتى ياكوكو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*شطووووره يا كركر

هجبلك مصاصه
​*


----------



## elamer1000 (22 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*شغال يا مايكل*

*+++*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههه

ميرسي الامير لمرورك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2011)

الفيروس الاخطر لنه بعدت الناس

عن الرب 

شكرا مايكل موضوع مهم


----------



## soso a (23 أبريل 2011)

فعلا موضوع مهم 

ولكتر حاجه حطيره زى مقال  كليمو 

بعد الناس عن ربنا وعدم تواجده فى البيت بيهدم البيت 

لازم ربنا يكون حاضر علشان هو الانتى فيرس لكل الفيروسات 

الرب يبارك حياتك موضوع جميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الفيروس الاخطر لنه بعدت الناس
> 
> عن الرب
> 
> شكرا مايكل موضوع مهم




*ميرسي لمرورك كليمووو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> فعلا موضوع مهم
> 
> ولكتر حاجه حطيره زى مقال  كليمو
> 
> ...




*ميرسي سوسو ع مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *امشي ورايا وانتي تكسبي
> لو مشيتي ورا نووسه هتتعقدي زيها
> اديكي شايفها اهيه بتطلع عقدها علينا
> ادعي معايا ان ربنا يشفيها :94:​*



محاولة للتأثير على البسطاء لضمهم لصفوفكم وده بيدل على مدى ضعفكو ههههههههه



كرستينا كركر قال:


> امين يارب اشفى نانسى من عقدها ايه رايك فيا دلوقتى ياكوكو




وانتى يا بنتى من اول محاولة تستسلمى كدة :vava:


----------



## جيلان (23 أبريل 2011)

وعلى رأى نانسى هو ده الراجل الشرقى لما يغلب يقول على البنت الى بترفض يبقى هو الفارس الى هينقذها من حياه العنوسة متعقدة ومش طبيعية هههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> امين يارب اشفى نانسى من عقدها ايه رايك فيا دلوقتى ياكوكو



*هههههههههههههههه صدقينى ياكريستينا يابنتى الكلام ده ولا بيأثر فيا انا مستمرة يعنى مستمرة فى تدميرهم انشاء الله 

وشكلك اساسا ولد متنكر وجايبينه يعمل بنت علشان يوهموا نفسهم ان فيه بنات ضدى ههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هش يابت انتي وهي من هنا
> ومش تمشي ورا نوسه يا كرستينا
> البت دي عندها عقده اسمها الرجاله
> ربنا يشفيكم ويكملكم بعقلكم يابنات​*



*هههههههههههههههه هو ده الراجل الشرقى طول النهار يهش وينش 
ههههههههه لما يشوفوا واحدة بتنتقدهم بيجلهم حالة هياج وبدل مايفكر ازاى يصلح عيوبه يروح على طول متهم البنت انها هى اللى متعقدة ههههههههههههههه
اسقاط اسقاط رهيب ,طبعا ما هو المجتمع الغبى نازل نفخ فيهم طول النهار مش قادر يصدق انه فيه عيوب زى باقى البشر وعبر الدنيا كلها فيه 
ههههههههههههههه ,روح اتعالج يامايكل انت بقى عندك وسواس قهرى اسمه نانسى 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شطووووره يا كركر
> 
> هجبلك مصاصه
> ​*



*هههههههههههه شوفتوا الراجل الشرقى بيستخف بعقولكوا ازاى يابنات ؟؟؟؟؟قال هيجبلها مصاصة قال *


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وعلى رأى نانسى هو ده الراجل الشرقى لما يغلب يقول على البنت الى بترفض يبقى هو الفارس الى هينقذها من حياه العنوسة متعقدة ومش طبيعية هههههههههه



*هههههههههههه طبعا ياجى جى ياحبيبى هو الراجل الشرقى اصلا ضيق الافق ,حصر البنت فى الجواز وبس وعلشان كده متخيل انى اى بنت بترفض الجواز بأرادتها مش طبيعية 
مع ان الجواز اختيار حر مش فرض 
تخيلى ياجى جى ان احفاد سى السيد لسه عايشين فى عصر الناقة والجمل والسيوف والرماح .100 مرة اقولهم انزلوا من على الناقة والجمل دلوقتى اخترعوا العربيات مفيش فايدة 
ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> محاولة للتأثير على البسطاء لضمهم لصفوفكم وده بيدل على مدى ضعفكو ههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...





جيلان قال:


> وعلى رأى نانسى هو ده الراجل الشرقى لما يغلب يقول على البنت الى بترفض يبقى هو الفارس الى هينقذها من حياه العنوسة متعقدة ومش طبيعية هههههههههه




*الأعداء زادوا واحده
:budo::budo:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه صدقينى ياكريستينا يابنتى الكلام ده ولا بيأثر فيا انا مستمرة يعنى مستمرة فى تدميرهم انشاء الله
> 
> وشكلك اساسا ولد متنكر وجايبينه يعمل بنت علشان يوهموا نفسهم ان فيه بنات ضدى ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *




*بتشكي في البت كمان
شوفتي يا كركر متعقده ازاي
ربنا يشفيكي يا نوووسه ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه هو ده الراجل الشرقى طول النهار يهش وينش
> ههههههههه لما يشوفوا واحدة بتنتقدهم بيجلهم حالة هياج وبدل مايفكر ازاى يصلح عيوبه يروح على طول متهم البنت انها هى اللى متعقدة ههههههههههههههه
> اسقاط اسقاط رهيب ,طبعا ما هو المجتمع الغبى نازل نفخ فيهم طول النهار مش قادر يصدق انه فيه عيوب زى باقى البشر وعبر الدنيا كلها فيه
> ههههههههههههههه ,روح اتعالج يامايكل انت بقى عندك وسواس قهرى اسمه نانسى
> *



*عالجي نفسك انتي الاول
بدل ما انتي بتشتكي انك تعبانه
شكلك بتشحتي علينا يابت ​*


Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه شوفتوا الراجل الشرقى بيستخف بعقولكوا ازاى يابنات ؟؟؟؟؟قال هيجبلها مصاصة قال *



*وهي المصاصه حاجه وحشه
كل البنات بيحبوا المصاصات
واساليني انا في الموضوع ده
وبعدين البت راضيه اطلعي منها​*


----------



## جيلان (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الأعداء زادوا واحده
> :budo::budo:​*



*ايووه ماهه هى دى طريقة تفكير الراجل الشرقى اى حد يختلف معاه فى الرأى يبقى عدو لازم يقيم الحد عليه عشن ميشفش اخطاءه ورجعيته فيه  :budo:
 ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ايووه ماهه هى دى طريقة تفكير الراجل الشرقى اى حد يختلف معاه فى الرأى يبقى عدو لازم يقيم الحد عليه عشن ميشفش اخطاءه ورجعيته فيه  :budo:
> ههههههههههههههه*




*كده كده انتوا عدونا 
ولازم نحاربكم لاخر قطره دم
ولاخر نفس في حياتنا :budo:​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (27 أبريل 2011)

انا معاك فى رايك ياكوكو وصدقنى فعلا ربنا يرحمك من البنات وشرهمويعنى احنا البنات حرام لما نقول الحقيقه​وبعدين انا راضيه بالمصاصه كفايه انها من كوكو​ واخيرا انا بنت ولا انتوا عايزيين تشوهوا الحقيقه وخلاص ههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الفيروس الثالث : العنف*​
> 
> *تصنيفه : خطير جداً*
> *أسبابه : العناد والتحدي والجدال الاستفزازي*
> ...



*الصفتين دول معششين في الراجل الشرقي حتى النخاع ld:*

​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وهي المصاصه حاجه وحشه*
> *كل البنات بيحبوا المصاصات*
> *واساليني انا في الموضوع ده*
> 
> *وبعدين البت راضيه اطلعي منها*​


* هو انت بنت عشان تسالك في الموضوع ده!!:w00t: *
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> امين يارب اشفى نانسى من عقدها ايه رايك فيا دلوقتى ياكوكو






mikel coco قال:


> * شطووووره يا كركر​*
> 
> *هجبلك مصاصه*​


 
:big33:
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*يا مثبت العقل!*
*ربنا يشفي ld: *​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أبريل 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه
شكـــــرا
جـــدا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> انا معاك فى رايك ياكوكو وصدقنى فعلا ربنا يرحمك من البنات وشرهمويعنى احنا البنات حرام لما نقول الحقيقه​وبعدين انا راضيه بالمصاصه كفايه انها من كوكو​ واخيرا انا بنت ولا انتوا عايزيين تشوهوا الحقيقه وخلاص ههههههههه​




*قلت انا حاجه يابنات منكم وعليكم اهيه
اصل الحقيقه مره يا كرستينا
كده هجبلك مصنع مصاصات
قللهم انك بنت الوحشيين دوول :smil15:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الصفتين دول معششين في الراجل الشرقي حتى النخاع ld:*
> 
> ​




*ههههههههههههههههههه
المعقده وصلت :new6:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * هو انت بنت عشان تسالك في الموضوع ده!!:w00t: *
> *هههههههههههههههه*​




*قصدي بجيب مصاصات يابت
حتي في الفهم مفيش امل فيكم
روحي اتعالجي يا انجي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> :big33:
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يا مثبت العقل!*
> *ربنا يشفي ld: *​




*ويشفيكي يا حجه :t19:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعه
> شكـــــرا
> جـــدا
> الرب يباركك​*




*ميرسي استاذي لمرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *المعقده وصلت :new6:*



* هو لبيقلكم عيوبكم التي لاتحصى بيبقى معقد:new6:*




mikel coco قال:


> *قصدي بجيب مصاصات يابت*
> *حتي في الفهم مفيش امل فيكم*



* انت بتقول اساليني انا *
*يعني كده: اساليني انا باني بجيب مصاصات:thnk0001:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*




mikel coco قال:


> *روحي اتعالجي يا انجي *





mikel coco قال:


> *ويشفيكي يا حجه :t19:​*​​​





*انت الاول يا شيخ:59:*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أبريل 2011)

فيروسات خطيرة حقا وعلينا اخذ الامصال الازمة لذلك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * هو لبيقلكم عيوبكم التي لاتحصى بيبقى معقد:new6:*
> 
> 
> *مش عندنا عيوب احنا ملايكه
> ...




انا اللي هعالجك يا حجه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فيروسات خطيرة حقا وعلينا اخذ الامصال الازمة لذلك




*ميرسي سعيد لمرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عندنا عيوب احنا ملايكه*
> *انتي اللي متعقده طبيعي*



*:12F616~137:*​
*:t11::t11:*
*احلى نكتة اسمعتها من زمن ههههههههه*




mikel coco قال:


> *انتوا كده يا بنات*
> *بتفهموا ع مزاجكم *



*انت لمش عارف بتقول ايه:fun_lol:*​​​





mikel coco قال:


> انا اللي هعالجك يا حجه


*روح عالج نفسك الاول:new6:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (30 أبريل 2011)

ياكوكو سيبك منهم هما كده البنات لما مش بيعرفوا يردوا يغيروا الموضوع دلوقتى قالوا المصاصه وانى ولد هههههههه​ وبعدين كل البنات دى عليك ياكوكو يلهوى ولا تخاف انا وراك ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *:12F616~137:*​
> *:t11::t11:*
> *احلى نكتة اسمعتها من زمن ههههههههه*
> 
> ...




*علاجي اني اعالجك واشفيكي
بدل العقد اللي فيكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> ياكوكو سيبك منهم هما كده البنات لما مش بيعرفوا يردوا يغيروا الموضوع دلوقتى قالوا المصاصه وانى ولد هههههههه​ وبعدين كل البنات دى عليك ياكوكو يلهوى ولا تخاف انا وراك ههههههههه​




*ولابيهشني طبعا يا كركر
كفايه انك ورايا 
ربنا يستر بقي​*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> ربنا يشفيكي يا انجي
> دعوه ببلاش اهوه*
> *



* اول مرة اشوف واحد محتاج للعلاج وبيدعي بيه لغيره:smil16: *
*شهم اوي يا مايك:new6:*



mikel coco قال:


> *علاجي اني اعالجك واشفيكي*
> 
> *بدل العقد اللي فيكي*


 

* انا لعندي عقد برضو :t33:*
*العقد احد اهم الصفات لبتميز الراجل الشرقي عن غيره:99:  *

​


----------



## vb0xed (2 مايو 2011)

تسلم دايما ياكوكو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *شهم اوي يا مايك:new6:*
> 
> *طول عمري يابت ​*​





أنجيلا قال:


> ​





أنجيلا قال:


> * انا لعندي عقد برضو :t33:*
> *العقد احد اهم الصفات لبتميز الراجل الشرقي عن غيره:99:  *
> 
> ​




*انتوا اللي مليانيين عقد وكلاكيع
ونفسكم تخلصوا من الرجاله​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مايو 2011)

vb0xed قال:


> تسلم دايما ياكوكو




*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

نورتني​*


----------



## أنجيلا (3 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طول عمري يابت *​


 
*يا دي الشهامة :a82:*​ 




mikel coco قال:


> *انتوا اللي مليانيين عقد وكلاكيع*​


 
*دايما المصاب بحاجة وحشة بيحاول يرميها ع غيره:t33:*

​ 



mikel coco قال:


> *ونفسكم تخلصوا من الرجاله*​


 
*امييييييييييين*

*في القريب العاجلld:*
*هههههههه*​


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يا دي الشهامة :a82:*​





أنجيلا قال:


> *دايما المصاب بحاجة وحشة بيحاول يرميها ع غيره:t33:*
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




*في المشمش :a63:​*


----------

